

A new way to discover Tweets - samiur1204
https://blog.twitter.com/2015/a-new-way-to-discover-tweets

======
walterbell
Another good way to discover tweets would be in 3rd-party applications and web
services whose use cases cannot be anticipated by Twitter.

------
aaronbrethorst
plus ça change, plus c'est la même chose

2009: [http://mashable.com/2009/10/21/google-twitter-search-
deal/](http://mashable.com/2009/10/21/google-twitter-search-deal/)

2011: [http://searchengineland.com/as-deal-with-twitter-expires-
goo...](http://searchengineland.com/as-deal-with-twitter-expires-google-
realtime-search-goes-offline-84175)

2015: [http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-02-05/twitter-
sa...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-02-05/twitter-said-to-
reach-deal-for-tweets-in-google-search-results)

~~~
signaler
Yeah they keep frittering around with the idea without making it plumbing. It
is for this reason they are no longer 'announcements', or news, but a: "Look,
we keep our engineers busy solving problems with a short life cycle".

------
hobarrera
"Google App". There's an app for a search engine? Exactly of what use is it
(other than searching the web, which my browser does fine)?

